# Melanogaster/Hydei media the same?



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have always cultured Melanogaster ff's using Josh's media. I would like to start culturing Hydei for some larger frogs I have. Can I use the media I have for my Melanogaster ff's for Hydei ff's or do I need to buy different media for Hydei?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes you can. I use the same media for 4 different kinds of flies and Hydei.

A Hydei specific mixture would be optimal but for my purposes....simplicity is king and with lots of tanks and cultures......the easy was is the best way for me.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Great, then all I have to do is buy a culture to get me started! Thanks


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry.. edit

SS


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah i was told it doesnt matter so im actually using the melanogaster for culturing hydei. and so far is looking good. they seem to be clusting and then digging into the media. i hope it works for me.. and good luck for you.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I've read somewhere that you shouldn't use the activated yeast with hydei...Is this true?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure...I need to know the answer to that question as well.


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> I've read somewhere that you shouldn't use the activated yeast with hydei...Is this true?


I have been for months without any abnormal issues aside from a little mold top.

Ed


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I have had more mold in my regular hydei cultures in the past than in melanogaster or golden hydei. I started using vinegar in my water (about 4 tbsp per gallon) before mixing the media plus a pinch of yeast on top of the media and haven't had a problem with mold since. I'm not sure if they are as productive though, still experimenting with it. I use FlyCulture.com media and it has yeast already in it, but it's good to add a pinch on top anyway. I use this method with success for melanogaster wingless and flightless, and hydei regular and golden.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

If I use melano media for hydei, I add some brewer's yeast and that really seems to help production.
Scott


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

I've tried it both ways using Josh's media. Personally when I used melanogaster media it slowed hydei production a lot. If you're buying media, the cost difference isn't great between the two. Experiment and find out whatworks well for you.

Tony


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

I culture 2 types of Hydei (golden & black) and Melos using Josh's Media. I usually use his Hydei media for Hydei and Melo media for Melo but occasionally grab the wrong bag of media. When I order my media, I just ask Josh to send me half Hydei & Half Melo Media and even though I order in bulk-usually the $90 package, he has been nice enough to allow me to split it and just adjust the price to reflect half Hydei & half Melo media and then send it that way. Doesn't cost much more and this way I know I have the optimum media for each type and still allows me to buy in bulk. 
His instructions say the yeast is not necessary with the Hydei, but I still add it to both types as it seems to do better for me.
Also I used to have a problem with the Hydei molding more often, so I have changed to roughly half vinegar instead of water and this has solved the problem- no molding any more... in fact it worked so well & increased the production and longevity and ease of Hydei cultures, that I much prefer them and have also now started using some vinegar substitution in my Melo cultures too.


----------

